
Show HN: Turn the current directory into a new GitHub repository - eg312
https://github.com/alexadam/github-create
======
seletskiy
There is a tool called hub
([https://github.com/github/hub](https://github.com/github/hub)), which can
create remote repositories via CLI.

------
zuxfer
just so you know, it throws an error.

